

Ask HN: What business competitions are out there? - ehsanul

There's a lot of talk about getting funding from angel investors.
But I seldom hear about business competitions being entered to raise
some money without giving away equity.  Why is this?<p>One possible problem is that many of these competitions are geared towards minorities
or are actually urban development programs. And the businesses (or business plans or pitches) are judged by suits
generally, who often prefer more traditional businesses.
I've entered Jellly, my web app, into two such competitions with no success.<p>Are there any competitions of this kind that are more web or tech-focused?
I'm also interested in hearing about competitions that aren't focused in this way.
======
zaidf
Check out local b-schools. Many have competitions with _a lot_ of flexibility.
You don't necessarily need to be attending that school or even be from that
state.

We won $8,500 at our b-school competition and it gave us runway for 10 mos.

------
alain94040
TechCrunch Disrupt. If you win, you pocket $50,000, but also a bunch of angels
of VCs will court you to invest.

It's not that hard, just one chance in a thousand.

~~~
zephir
If they give away 50k without requiring equity, what's in it for them?

~~~
AmitinLA
A bunch of cash from the conference. They're making a ton off these events.

